# Out of my element help.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

What is a fair selling price for a takamine hirade concert arte 5 with case? Are they easy to move? It looks mint and was made in Japan.

I'm supposed to be trading for one on Monday, but I'm not sure if it's a fair deal.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

29 views and nobody knows?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

We are viewing because of the curiosity your thread title creates.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Acoustics suck!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> We are viewing because of the curiosity your thread title creates.


Of course, but out of those 29 views from acoustic dudes, no one knows? This is why electrics are cooler


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Historic prices for similar guitars on Reverb?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't even know what a similar guitar would be.

I did find out that Cosmo sells them for 2100 and the retail is 3000 - once I changed my search to Takamine TH5C

Reverb doesn't have a history of them, but one was on for sale for 1600 Canadian that was used. That ended, it didn't sell on reverb.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

adcandour said:


> Any help would be appreciated.


Quit fuckin around and go buy a Martin dread.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)

Hirade Takamine Japan Made Concert Arte Model Five 5 1977 Acoustic Guitar | eBay


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

There is one on ebay for about 500USD
1977 Takamine Hirade 'Concert Arte' Model 5 Classical Guitar with Hardshell Case | eBay


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I remember seeing one listed in London about a year ago on kijiji for $800.00 but I’m not certain if it was the exact same model.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

300-400$ max if you are lucky. 
Classical guitars are extremely tough to sell.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry bud, I know nothing about acoustics other than I dislike playing them  My '93 Martin Sigma sold for $300.00 if that's any help.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

adcandour said:


> What is a fair selling price for a takamine hirade concert arte 5 with case? Are they easy to move? It looks mint and was made in Japan.
> 
> I'm supposed to be trading for one on Monday, but I'm not sure if it's a fair deal.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


I wasn't going to answer because you said acoustics weren't cool but after I cooled down a bit, I found this for you.

Takamine Hirade H5 Concert Classical Guitar

As it says, this one was in excellent condition.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Years ago I read somewhere that classical guitars are lightly built canons which eventually burn out such that concert players are always playing in the next one so that it is ready to replace the main rig when it shits the bed.

The foregoing could be complete crap and I never followed up on the hypothesis; however, if it’s true then there is a risk that a used classical guitar will be past its best before date and that is why it’s being sold.

On the other hand though, if the purchaser doesn’t know any of that and is happy with the guitar then all’s well that ends well.

Maybe I shouldn’t have mentioned it ... lol


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Did not answer because had no idea about that guitar brand.

I agree with capnjim and Wardo : my former luthier informed me that you cannot get a neck resetted on a classical guitar. So once the neck gets too much bowed, since there is no truss rod, you just can work on the bridge part itself which is more expensive that just shaving the saddle.

P.S. Nice photo adcandour ! Could be me... many years ago... a French Canadian... ;-)


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mawmow said:


> Did not answer because had no idea about that guitar brand.
> 
> I agree with capnjim and Wardo : my former luthier informed me that you cannot get a neck resetted on a classical guitar. So once the neck gets too much bowed, since there is no truss rod, you just can work on the bridge part itself which is more expensive that just shaving the saddle.
> 
> P.S. Nice photo adcandour ! Could be me... many years ago... a French Canadian... ;-)


The neck seems fine. It plays well. I've put it up on ebay and will see what happens. I set the reserve at $600 and that's all I need out of it. 

P.S. My family has more french canadians in it than non-french canadians....I'm also an arab. That's a double-whammy


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

that guitar should be an all solid wood construction.... pro built in japan....
you can check the serial number at the website....
that should move very quickly at the price you have set ..


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

My oh my well its kind of hard to say it would make a difference as to what year it was made, newer models are listed in the blue book for around $650-800US in excellent shape and it also depends on if you really like the sound of a classical guitar and that one in particular and you never mentioned what it is you are trading for it so its very subjective


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ship of fools said:


> My oh my well its kind of hard to say it would make a difference as to what year it was made, newer models are listed in the blue book for around $650-800US in excellent shape and it also depends on if you really like the sound of a classical guitar and that one in particular and you never mentioned what it is you are trading for it so its very subjective


Thanks for that. I packed away my blue book price guide and never found it again. I traded about $600CAD worth of pedals. They were junkie ones that I couldn't move.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

then that was a great deal good on you and as for the blue book well its not always even close I have sold guitars for way above the blue book value and lost on some to so its a game we musicians play with each other and sometimes we come out ahead but not always.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Is this the same as the guitar your selling? $600 seems to be a fair price if this one is priced right.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Guitar101 said:


> Is this the same as the guitar your selling? $600 seems to be a fair price if this one is priced right.
> View attachment 191585


yep, that's the one. 

It's been getting a lot of views and has a lot of watchers. Conveniently, a guy from the UK is very interested and will be visiting friends very close to my office, so I added a local pick-up option and he's ecstatic. If it sells for $600 I'll be happy. There are a lot of watchers at the moment as well.


----------



## GreatGuitars (4 mo ago)

I really can''t understand why some people are yelling that acoustic guitars suck? I love both electric as steel and nylonstring
acoustics. But to get back to the Hirade question: I was able to buy a Hirade Concert model 15 and I dare say it is one of the
easiest guitars to play I ever came across. I do not have any experience with the model 7. I think it should sell for 600 / 800
and indeed, classical guitars are harder to sell as it is a small community. You can find prices on E-bay but even more and 
more on the Reverb site. It is advisable to use Google and give in: "Hirade Reverb". That must do the job.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

GreatGuitars said:


> I really can''t understand why some people are yelling that acoustic guitars suck? I love both electric as steel and nylonstring
> acoustics. But to get back to the Hirade question: I was able to buy a Hirade Concert model 15 and I dare say it is one of the
> easiest guitars to play I ever came across. I do not have any experience with the model 7. I think it should sell for 600 / 800
> and indeed, classical guitars are harder to sell as it is a small community. You can find prices on E-bay but even more and
> more on the Reverb site. It is advisable to use Google and give in: "Hirade Reverb". That must do the job.


This thread is over 4 years old, I don't think the valuation is an issue anymore. 😉


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GreatGuitars said:


> I really can''t understand why some people are yelling that acoustic guitars suck? I love both electric as steel and nylonstring
> acoustics. But to get back to the Hirade question: I was able to buy a Hirade Concert model 15 and I dare say it is one of the
> easiest guitars to play I ever came across. I do not have any experience with the model 7. I think it should sell for 600 / 800
> and indeed, classical guitars are harder to sell as it is a small community. You can find prices on E-bay but even more and
> more on the Reverb site. It is advisable to use Google and give in: "Hirade Reverb". That must do the job.


Acoustic players suck....


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Acoustic players suck....


----------



## GreatGuitars (4 mo ago)

Wardo said:


> View attachment 437759


In their search for more information this can be of help. So it is not an 
answer for the guy who put his question here in the first place but more
a kind of a general help to people who do their investigations on these 
guitars. I really appreciate it when people are sharing their knowledge
on internet and forums so in return, if I can be of help....


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Guest said:


> Hirade Takamine Japan Made Concert Arte Model Five 5 1977 Acoustic Guitar | eBay


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Steadfastly said:


> I wasn't going to answer because you said acoustics weren't cool but after I cooled down a bit, I found this for you.
> 
> Takamine Hirade H5 Concert Classical Guitar
> 
> As it says, this one was in excellent condition.


Link won't last, picture yes


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Adcandour said:


> 29 views and nobody knows?


The choice of title attracts more curiosity than help


----------



## GreatGuitars (4 mo ago)

It is not the question that has been asked, the answers should help. But giving a price to an unseen guitar
in fact is impossible though there are some supports: Look on E-bay what a certain type of guitar is doing 
and nowadays the site of Reverb often might give some idea in what direction you might think regarding
asked prices. And for those "classical guitar haters": Just take a look at Celil Refik Kaya on how he plays
a piece of music: "Las Abejas" from the composer Augustin Barrios. Flawless technique and musicality!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> Acoustic players suck....


Ya, especially this guy.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, especially this guy.


some play great...i just meant in general.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Adcandour said:


> some play great...i just meant in general.


Ya, I'm just pushing your buttons.  I do agree with you though. In my observations and experiences in the acoustic world a lot of players learn the cowboy chords and stop there. It's usually enough to support what ever genre their playing and many don't seem to care that there are many ways to play every chord. Whatever floats their boat.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, I'm just pushing your buttons.  I do agree with you though. In my observations and experiences in the acoustic world a lot of players learn the cowboy chords and stop there. It's usually enough to support what ever genre their playing and many don't seem to care that there are many ways to play every chord. Whatever floats their boat.


lol, i was just pushing yours...i love spending time on a nice Taylor


----------



## GreatGuitars (4 mo ago)

(Sigh) So now I can embrace my Gibson J200. my Martin D35, my Ovation "Custom Legend", my 2 Tama guitars,
my Takamine F360S and my Levin W32, maybe the last one mentioned but certainly not the worst. Not to mention
the gutstring ones....


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

Hirade 5s are the entry level hand made Takamine and can be very good instruments. Like all acoustic classical guitars the sound quality varies but the cedar top ones have a fuller sound right off the bat. I suggest putting D'Addario HTs on it because the basses are the best around and will make the guitar sound more powerful. The D'Addario 80/20 bronze HTs will sound very similar but the problem is that traditional classical guitarists would be put off with the look of strings that do not have a silver coating. 

Ignore the detractors on this site most have no idea what they are talking about when it comes to classical guitars and are steel string acoustic and electric sheeple 🐏 🐑 🐏 🐑 🐏  great if you want good info about peddles and amps but not so much about nylons.

If the guitar is a ringer and the case is decent it should fetch 1200-1600 depending on how well it sounds. To order the equivalent new you are in the 2000 plus range. 
Nothing worse than trying to sell a good guitar with old strings on it so for certain change them out.
Best of luck.


----------



## GreatGuitars (4 mo ago)

In my former answer I was just reacting on "GuitarT" who described acoustic guitar players
as not to be taken seriously. He was just "pushing buttons". As for Hirade guitars: I do not
have real experience with the different model numbers. All I can say is that I placed a bid on 
a Hirade model 15 from 1984in an auction. It was the first bid on that guitar and I didn't 
suspect it to obtain for that price. But nobody placed a higher bid and then I was the highest 
bidder.

I never regretted that. I can only speak for my guitar but that is a real killer. Gutstring, but 
with lots of volume, great balance, nice lows and clear but warm hight. As I can compare it 
with other great names in that field I must conclude it even holds up well against the top 
concert guitars from Spain. Very securely built, nice materials and a playability I never came
across any other guitar. Mr. Hirade studied with Masaru Kohno but had his own ideas around 
the soundboard bracing: A traditional Torres one. anyway, if you can lay your hands on one 
of them I should say, go for it! One of my main guitars besides a Ramirez 1A, a Contreras
and other instruments.

If you want to have more information around the Japanese classical guitars from around
1980 just visit my Blog "Juan Orozco, dealer or luthier."


----------

